# [resolved]Scanner Driver is needed



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greeting with a great respect to you all,

I just wanted some one to aid me to find a scanner driver that work with either XP or Vista,

My scanner is from Vuego scan and its model is Vuego V33/43

That's all
Thanks a lot


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Scanner Driver is needed*

vuego is a division of acer
check this
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=33385


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Scanner Driver is needed*

Hello,

The driver you specified have the same problem in the driver that I've, Both after trying to install the card, the name of my scanner is listed in the device manager as Flatbed scanner with a yellow exclamation mark beside it.

Any solution you have?!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Scanner Driver is needed*

click on it's entry in the device manager and see what it reports as the problem


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Scanner Driver is needed*

Hi again,

The reported message is as follows:

Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (Code 37)

That's it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Scanner Driver is needed*

Code 37
Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (Code 37)


Recommended resolution


The driver returned failure from its DriverEntry routine. Uninstall the driver, and then click Scan for hardware changes to reinstall or upgrade the driver. 

On the General Properties tab of the device, click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard.

saw this recommended on the ms vista newsgroup 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphic/Graphic-Capture/VueScan.shtml


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Scanner Driver is needed*

Hello Dear Dai,

I'm so greatful to you by solving all my problems.
The problem has been figured out by the VueScan program which has the driver that made my scanner work fine.

Thanks alot to you.

Sincerely

Abdurrahman


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Scanner Driver is needed*

Greetings to you all,

I have this problem refreshed, but with windows 7 now, it can't identify my scanner which is Vuego V33/43.

Please help me to find it
I'd be grateful to you if you helped me.

Thanks a lot to you all


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try sending a request for them here

http://translate.google.com/transla...ver+download&hl=en&client=opera&hs=oXn&rls=en


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Help!!!!!!*

I've posted a request on that site you gave, do you think that they would be able to get the driver.
However, I've another thing that may help you to find the driver, this device it installed on my windows XP (in the past) by the following name :
*Flatbed scanner 22*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try here

http://driversdownloaddriver.com/tag/scanner-vuego-v3343


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

There is no download button to click on to start the download this driver.
It is no use!!!!!!
do you think it is a hopeless case????


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i saw a reference to it being a re-branded canon lide scanner

you could try their drivers but set a restore point to back to first in case it causes a problem


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greetings to you :heartloveDai:heartlove,

I'm not trying to bother you but you know that canon lide scanner has many subtypes under it, shall I download all these drivers to try them one by one.??

Ok i'll do that until you reply me to give me the most or nearest to mine

Thaaaaanks a lot to you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it only made a reference to a lide scanner it did not say which one start with the newer models and go back


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*update!*

Greetings to you:heartlove Dai:heartlove,

First, I've tried to install a wide range of subtypes of Canon lide, all of them returned with failure where it can't detect my scanner.

Second, I've downloaded the newer version of the Vuescan where my scanner is being recognized as Acer/BenQ 3300/4300 and the Vuescan program worked and i'm able to scan documents with this program.

Third, now when I try to use any photography program to get pics via scanner, all the programs don't see my scaner as it is not installed except the vuescan. What should I do, to make my scanner universal to all the applications.???

Fourth, The lide scanners i've installed are still listed when the programs search for imaging device(non of them is working: error message is: the scanner is not pluged; even if it is already pluged), how could i remove them??

Thanks a lot to you


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

point three .. what photography software are you trying to use ?

point 4 .. have you tried deleting from device manager in control panel or perhaps add/ remove programs (found in win7 by clicking on START (icon) then writing "add" -without quotes- in the run box. you should get a list of commands or documents that might be helpful, one of which will be add / remove programs.

Additionally.. are you using 32 or 64 bit windows


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Vuescan

http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/vuescan.htm#supported



> *supported scanners*
> 
> vuescan supports more than 1200 different scanners on windows, 930 scanners on mac os x and 580 scanners on linux. These scanners are organized by vendor name below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greetings,

For the program i use, it is not only one, they are :
Ulead
Microsoft document imaging
Adobe Photoshop

and for the add/remove, yes i've done that but the list is still present for these scanners.

Finally I'm using win7 32-bit.

thank you


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

unfortunately I don't have any of those programs installed.

I have Corel Photoshop and I searched for *import* from scanner or twain 

your scanner seems to be manufactured by an unknown company or a company that no-one wants to admit is their property!!

how old is this scanner & what type of connection does it use for communicating with your PC??


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

The scanner manufacture date is September 2001, I know is it very old.
and the connection type is USB.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

2001 it is time to replace you will find they stopped support a few years ago

i have 2 lides here that there is no software for after xp after no scanner with vista i paid out $300 and bought a new one and there is no certainty it will work with the next windows system which i usually switch over to when the beta starts

they usually update the printer drivers but rarely update the scanner drivers forcing you to upgrade if you need one


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the same problem with 3 scanners in my cupboard. They all work up until Millenium! 

After XP they became useless unless used on old systems. 

Now I understand why there was no site nor recent downloads. 

I am sorry but we cannot help you with your problem, we are not able to do teh work that the manufacturer stopped years ago. 

Try e-bay for a cheap more modern replacement supported by your OS.


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*thank you very much*

Greetings with a great respect to you all,

I'm grateful to you all for your help.I know that it is a very old one and I'll consider your advice.

Thank you very very much.


----------

